# GM's *** Reno - They are gonna think I'm nuts.



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I moved into my house a few years back. The lawn was pretty bad. Dead spots, tons of weeds, bad soil, you name it. The house was vacant for a season while it was stuck in probate and the inheritor didn't mow more than a few times. I have spent a fair amount of time improving it and I have made good progress…. to the point where, this season, I have been flagged down by neighbors and passers-by for advice several times.

Now, they are going to think I have lost it, because I think I want to kill it all and start fresh. Which means I will prove them right if I screw it up! Here is my plan to make sure that doesn't happen. Feedback is welcome, even if that feedback is "don't do it you idiot".

July 11th - Spray roundup
WATER
July 18th - Spray roundup again
WATER
July 21st - Spray roundup last time

July 28st and 29nd - Scalp, aerate, topdress and level with a 50/50 mix of sand and mushroom compost

August 4th - Seed down
I already have in my possession:
10 lbs Bewitched KBG
7 lbs Midnight KBG
5 lbs Mazama KBG
3 lbs Everglade KBG
3 lbs Bedazzled KBG

My mix plans are as follows and I realize, I am probably over thinking this.
Front: There is more shade on some of the lawn due to some mature maple trees, so I tried to choose some more shade tolerant cultivars. I over seeded some Bewitched into it in the fall and it seems to be doing well. So, I am confident it should work out well.
-Bewitched
-Mazama
-Everglade
Back: Gets sun pretty much all day. Kids play back here so I chose bedazzled, even though I think it's a lighter green I understand it recovers pretty well.
-Bewitched
-Midnight
-Bedazzled

Plans for seeding. 
Coating: Soil Moist Seed Coat
Fert: 
- Milorganite (assuming I can find some) recommended rate of ~1 bag per 1k
- I have some left over starter as well (https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100008/kinder-blend-starter-fertilizer). Should I apply this too and at what rate? I saw Pete did this, but not how much and a little nervous I might screw something up. 
Cover (request for advice):
- Peat moss for level areas (most of the lawn)
- EZ Straw with tack on slopes and by road

Water, wait, and pray.

I will post some pictures later on.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Tuna can test of sprinkler system to ensure even coverage. Good luck !


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

SJ Lawn said:


> Tuna can test of sprinkler system to ensure even coverage. Good luck !


Yup. I did this when I did my overseed. Spent a lot of time getting my configuration set up and I think i have good coverage.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Check your local HD to see if they have a Peat Moss Spreader. I rented one at the Bridgewater HD (400 Promenade Blvd) and it made spreading peat moss a breeze.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

How many times per day are you planning to water, and for how long each time?

Have you considered Tenacity/mesotrione on seeding day? It can help prevent weeds during a reno. I really like the Scott's formulation of starter fert cut with mesotrione.

By the way, you can apply starter fert with the milorganite, but I would consider the milo expendable. I prefer having a nice supply of NP and K when seeding, but that is probably more of a personal preference than anything else. You may want to check to see if your soil is low in P or K.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

If you're looking for a dark green lawn maybe hold off on bedazzled. If I remember right it's a lighter green color and greens up quicker in the spring spreading in on the darker cultivars while they are still dormant


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

social port said:


> How many times per day are you planning to water, and for how long each time?
> 
> Have you considered Tenacity/mesotrione on seeding day? It can help prevent weeds during a reno. I really like the Scott's formulation of starter fert cut with mesotrione.


I have always done 3x a day for 15 min each. 5am, 11 am, 4 pm. I have 2 spigots and a 3 way timer on both with a variety sprinklers around the property to get good coverage. It takes awhile to get through each cycle.... would love to do an inground install, but can just think of several ways I'd rather spend a few thousand. I already got the blessing from the boss to do the reno... best to not push it 

Yes, I should have mentioned I will definitely be using Tenacity at seed down. I have a new bottle so will likely do the spray app.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Turfguy93 said:


> If you're looking for a dark green lawn maybe hold off on bedazzled. If I remember right it's a lighter green color and greens up quicker in the spring spreading in on the darker cultivars while they are still dormant


How much lighter are we talking? I have researched and never got a great answer. The front I definitely want to be dark green and as uniform as possible (to the point I am still considering a bewitched mono.... they look so money). But in the back, I prefer to keep the chemicals to a min, so if its extra aggressive and that helps me fight weed pressure and recover faster from kids at play, that's more important to me than super dark green. But I also don't want it to look like a camo print... I would appreciate any input on that.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> Check your local HD to see if they have a Peat Moss Spreader. I rented one at the Bridgewater HD (400 Promenade Blvd) and it made spreading peat moss a breeze.


Thanks @ericgautier. This is probably a great idea. I spread some by hand last time and felt like it didnt come all the way off for like two days.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Do my dates look okay? Seed down Aug 4 doesn't feel like "fall seeding". What do I do if its still hot as hell out there? Delay a week or just charge ahead?


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Your plan looks pretty similar to what I've been putting together albeit a few weeks earlier. no fear of roasting your seedlings at the end of August?

Also have you thought about trying germinate a bit of your seed in pots to see how the different varieties mix together, mainly the bedazzled? I'd be interested to see how the color numbers from NTEP trials translate into actual perceived difference.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

OnyxsLawn said:
 

> Your plan looks pretty similar to what I've been putting together albeit a few weeks earlier. no fear of roasting your seedlings at the end of August?


Yes, lots of it. It can be pretty hot here in August, but I read all the time to aim for seed down first week in August. Maybe I push a week or two?



OnyxsLawn said:


> Also have you thought about trying germinate a bit of your seed in pots to see how the different varieties mix together, mainly the bedazzled? I'd be interested to see how the color numbers from NTEP trials translate into actual perceived difference.


Not a bad idea, although I have heard some change colors pretty drastically as they age. Bewitched in particular seems to start light and get much darker in a season or two.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Yes, lots of it. It can be pretty hot here in August, but I read all the time to aim for seed down first week in August. Maybe I push a week or two?


August can be pretty brutal here too but then again we had a week of 90s in late september so who really knows. 
I've got mine planned to go down on the 13th but a lot of that is how much time it will take to kill off the lawn, install a sprinkler system, and do some serious leveling work after we get back from a vacation. I guess if its too hot you can always throw down more seed when it cools down, all the prep will be done.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@gm560 It looks like to me that you have covered your bases pretty well. A seed roller is one possible addition to help with seed to soil contact. It is absolutely not necessary, but it may have some positive impact (not sure how much). 
For your seed down date: I think it is wise to make a rough plan based on when other successful reno'ers from your region have seeded. It looks like @ericgautier went for 8/16 one year and 8/27 another. Quick germination too.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=218
You can use that as your rough guide and then modify, if necessary, depending on rain and temps.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@social port lol, I just moved those Journals over a few minutes ago from the "other" site.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

FWIW for my reno last year I was trying for a seed down date of August 15th but because of thunderstorms and downpours I ended up putting it off a few days to August 18th. I definitely think you can do seed down in early August and it will probably turn out just fine but if you could put it off until mid August I'd say it would probably be a better bet.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> FWIW for my reno last year I was trying for a seed down date of August 15th but because of thunderstorms and downpours I ended up putting it off a few days to August 18th. I definitely think you can do seed down in early August and it will probably turn out just fine but if you could put it off until mid August I'd say it would probably be a better bet.


Thanks. Good to know. I would frankly rather wait a little bit. Gives me more time to prep.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

social port said:


> By the way, you can apply starter fert with the milorganite, but I would consider the milo expendable. I prefer having a nice supply of NP and K when seeding, but that is probably more of a personal preference than anything else. You may want to check to see if your soil is low in P or K.


I am curious to find out more about this. I saw @Pete1313 did it, so I figured if the cool kids are doing it... Honestly not an insignificant expense, so if I can do with out it thats fine by me.

I have spent the past few years trying to get the soil back to a decent level and I think I am there. Other than being a bit alkaline, I am good on everything else. I have been pretty diligent with organic fert and have put down a pretty obscene amount of humic. I also mulch grass and leaves like crazy. I even went to the point I was sneaking out and taking leaves that neighbors put out to be collected in the fall and mulching them on my lawn. Looks like crap for a day or two, but oh man does it help in the spring.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

gm560 said:


> I even went to the point I was sneaking out and taking leaves that neighbors put out to be collected in the fall and mulching them on my lawn.


Now that is dedication. :thumbup: 
I would do the same, but I hesitate because I don't want to bring weed seeds into the yard (mainly bermuda)

I used only starter fert for my reno (no Milo), but I was very low in P and K at the time. For my overseed this fall, I will be using both Milo and starter, but only because I don't have much opportunity to use Milo and want to take advantage of the primetime fertilization window in the fall.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

social port said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > I even went to the point I was sneaking out and taking leaves that neighbors put out to be collected in the fall and mulching them on my lawn.
> ...


My wife has different choice words for it. I prefer yours


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

gm560 said:


> My wife has different choice words for it. I prefer yours


I'm not sure if you have seen this, but you are in good company
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3557
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=622&hilit=wife


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

gm560 said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, you can apply starter fert with the milorganite, but I would consider the milo expendable. I prefer having a nice supply of NP and K when seeding, but that is probably more of a personal preference than anything else. You may want to check to see if your soil is low in P or K.
> ...


Looks like you have all the bases covered! :thumbsup: 
I used Milo and MAP(11-52-0) at seed down. I used the MAP to get some extra P and the main reason I used Milo was to make sure there was some N still available when KBG germinates. With a quicker release source of N, it may be gone and out of the soil by the time the young seedlings need it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In regards to timing, *plan* for the first week of august, because stuff happens and then your are late. If you are ready and the long term forecast looks favorable, then go for it. Otherwise you have an extra week to fine tune the sprinklers or grading, etc.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Turfguy93 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're looking for a dark green lawn maybe hold off on bedazzled. If I remember right it's a lighter green color and greens up quicker in the spring spreading in on the darker cultivars while they are still dormant
> ...


I'm not real sure but you could check out NTEP to see what's it's genetic color is


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Here is a photo of the current front lawn when I got home from work. I know its not the best on this site by a long shot, but has come pretty far from the condition I got it in. I have also trampled it a bit over the past few weekends doing some landscaping. I am looking forward to making it more uniform and level.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Thats nothing to be ashamed of it looks great honestly.

In the same boat, except i killed it all and reseeded in Mid May because we dont really have hot summers here in Oregon. Hot to us is having 90-100F for more than 3 days. Otherwise its usually in the 70's to low 80's.

Last year my yard looked amazing and now people are confused why im killing it lol and it looks like relative shit (KBG/PRG) and will until Fall or next year likely for it to fully fill in. Its hard to deal with a sparse green lawn but i know it will be better in the long run.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Thats nothing to be ashamed of it looks great honestly.


Thanks. Not ashamed of it. Honestly, I wish I were more ashamed, since that would make killing it all much easier.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Not a bad idea, although I have heard some change colors pretty drastically as they age. Bewitched in particular seems to start light and get much darker in a season or two.


This is really true. I did a renovation last fall and my whole lawn has nice dark green, but the patches that germinated first are darker than the rest. Way darker. I'm sure it will all catch up since it has only been 9 months, but it is interesting.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Turfguy93 said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > Turfguy93 said:
> ...


I'm not 100% sure I am looking at the right thing in NTEP. If I am, not sure what it really means. I found an old trial (2002) for Bedazzled where it has a mean Genetic Color of 6.5. Two sites in NJ were fairly different, 7.0 vs 5.3. As a contrast, Midnight is a 7.0 (7.3/7.3 in NJ) and Everglade is a 7.2 (8.0/7.3 in NJ). So I guess the question is at what variance is there a noticeable difference? I am assuming a few bps is not really noticeable, but a few points would be?


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

> 1/ TO DETERMINE STATISTICAL DIFFERENCES AMONG ENTRIES, SUBTRACT ONE ENTRY'S MEAN FROM ANOTHER ENTRY'S MEAN.
> STATISTICAL DIFFERENCES OCCUR WHEN THIS VALUE IS LARGER THAN THE CORRESPONDING LSD VALUE


Not sure why there is such a large color difference for bedazzled between location. i would look at the varieties you are interested in at the same location to determine if there is a difference.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

OnyxsLawn said:


> > 1/ TO DETERMINE STATISTICAL DIFFERENCES AMONG ENTRIES, SUBTRACT ONE ENTRY'S MEAN FROM ANOTHER ENTRY'S MEAN.
> > STATISTICAL DIFFERENCES OCCUR WHEN THIS VALUE IS LARGER THAN THE CORRESPONDING LSD VALUE
> 
> 
> Not sure why there is such a large color difference for bedazzled between location. i would look at the varieties you are interested in at the same location to determine if there is a difference.


Thanks! Reading directions, not my strong suit.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@gm560 When looking at the NTEP reports, also take into account the amount of nitrogen the various sites apply annually and the mowing height.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

SJ Lawn said:


> @gm560 When looking at the NTEP reports, also take into account the amount of nitrogen the various sites apply annually and the mowing height.


It looks like both in NJ are mowing significantly lower than me. I am at 3.5 to 4 inches. They are 1.5 or less.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Here is a Rutgers report that can give you more data:

https://turf.rutgers.edu/research/reports/2006/57-109.pdf.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Turfguy93 said:
> 
> 
> > gm560 said:
> ...


Most people probably wouldn't be able to tell a difference between them but if you're OCD and obsessed with turfgrass I'm sure it would bother you


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> Check your local HD to see if they have a Peat Moss Spreader. I rented one at the Bridgewater HD (400 Promenade Blvd) and it made spreading peat moss a breeze.


Hey @ericgautier , do you remember how many bags of peat you used on your 13k? I am starting to acquire my supplies and not sure how much I need.

On that note, has anyone used this stuff? I see SiteOne caries it, so wondering the cost/benefit vs the peat. I have no idea how much it costs and how much I need. I think I'll stop by there and inquire next time I can.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@gm560 when I did the front (5000k) I used about 3-4 bags *I think*. The spreader really helps even out the coverage.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I planted up some "pots" today. 
Quotes are because I actually used Propagation Trays. They are about 1.5 sqft each. For the mixes, I measured out 1 gram of each. Did three grams for the monos. My scale isn't precise down to below a gram, so I likely heavy handed some more than others, despite efforts not to. I tried to do the math and figure out roughly the 4 lbs per 1k rate for 1.5 sqft.
I hope the trays being somewhat shallow isn't a problem. The soil is a bout 2 inches deep. I didn't have any potting soil on hand, so I used some raised bed soil.

I planted the following:

Front yard mix: Three-way of Bewitched/Mazama/Everglade
Backyard Mix: three-way of Bewitched/Midnight/Bedazzled
Mono Bewitched
Mono Mazama
Mono Bedazzled
Mono Everglade

I also did 2 actual pots. The midnight seed I have came from two different sources. I bought 3 lbs from Preferred Seed and another 5 lbs on a whim from Hancock Seed. Handcock was soooo much cheaper.... (#5 for like $25. I don't think its certified? Maybe thats why? Not sure if Preferred is.) I don't hear much about Hancock Seed here, so not sure if they are legit....this test was my attempt to find out!

I'll post more pics as I see results.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Bewitched first to germinate at 7 days. I don't see any action in any of the trays without bewitched in the mix. Is that normal? I thought bewitched was considered one of the slower cultivars. Is that just post germination?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hot as hell here... I hope thats not gonna be bad for them. Should I move into shade or even inside?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Bewitched first to germinate at 7 days. I don't see any action in any of the trays without bewitched in the mix.


A bunch of Midnight in pots up now, too. What a difference a few hours makes.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I did a pots test with Mazama up at 7 days and Midnight and bewitched up at day 8. you can read my thread for other details that i saw.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

A little Bedazzled up at Day 8. Still no action on Mazama or Everglade.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> I did a pots test with Mazama up at 7 days and Midnight and bewitched up at day 8. you can read my thread for other details that i saw.


Still nothing from the Mazama pot at 10 days. A little odd, maybe it didn't like three 95+ degree days in a row?

We got a torrential downpour this afternoon while I was at work and the pots got crushed. All the seedlings laying flat. Think they will make it?


----------



## GreenRoots (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello neighbor! First post on this forum, still have a lot to learn but following closely.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

GreenRoots said:


> Hello neighbor! First post on this forum, still have a lot to learn but following closely.


Awesome! If it doesn't go well, I will be the guy at Stage House crying in my beer.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Better late than never. Updating the journal.

July 4th, did blanket app of HDX 41% glyphosate. Mixed at the rate of 2.5 oz per 1 gallon and sprayed with 4 Gallon Backpack sprayer. Added a bit of Mark It Blue to keep track of where I sprayed. 6 days later she is losing color. I think I got a good kill.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Better late than never. Updating the journal.
> 
> July 4th, did blanket app of HDX 41% glyphosate. Mixed at the rate of 2.5 oz per 1 gallon and sprayed with 4 Gallon Backpack sprayer. Added a bit of Mark It Blue to keep track of where I sprayed. 6 days later she is losing color. I think I got a good kill.


No turning back now! :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > Better late than never. Updating the journal.
> ...


I dunno. I was just telling my wife how much I like the blonde look. Maybe I'll keep it!

As a brunette, she didn't think this was as funny as I did.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Not a ton to log. Just been watching the grass die and confusing the neighbors by watering dead grass every day. Did second round of RU last night. Spot sprayed since I had very little green to speak of.

The pots I thought I had fried have started to come up too, so maybe I just stunned them a bit with the heat.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Have not updated in a while, basically just been killing grass. The crazy amount of rain we have been getting caused a lot of crab grass to germinate, especially in the back, so I have been spot spraying RU pretty much bi weekly.

Today I had a light work from home day, so I got out in the lawn and got some work done. First I scalped the front lawn.





I also installed some "semi inground" irrigation in the back. 6 Hunter MP Rotators on 2 zones with 3 heads on each (Running off a hose bib and only have ~6 GPM). A MP3000-90 in each of the corners, and MP3500 in between. Looks to be working pretty well. I say semi in ground because most of the main line is actually above ground and covered with an inch or so of mulch. I buried the funny pipe and the heads where they entered the lawn. Here is one of the heads before I covered the main with mulch in the mulch bed.


----------



## GreenRoots (Jul 8, 2018)

Hows the lawn looking neighbor?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

GreenRoots said:


> Hows the lawn looking neighbor?


She is coming along. I know I am overdue on an update. A brief synopsis of my progress

July 4th was first round of RU.
Fallowed and killed anything that came up for the next 4 weeks.
August I spent much of the time on an impromptu in-ground sprinkler install. Ended up with 2 zones with a total of 6 MP Rotators in the back. and 3 Zones with 6 MP Rotators in the front. The front was much more challenging than the back due to some mature maple trees. I wanted to disrupt the roots as little as possible, so I probably sacrificed optimal design for this purpose.

Sprinkler install was completed on 8/18.

On 8/19 I got 1 yard each of mushroom compost and masonry sand. I used this, along with 20 or so bags of topsoil to take care of some low spots, specifically in the backyard, but also where I trenched for the irrigation. I also scalped down the dead grass and used the Greenworks Dethatcher to rip up the remainder. I bagged and raked all the dead grass I could and dragged around old door for a while to level it out . Pro tip: if you want to make your neighbors think you have lost it, dragging a wood door around your lawn like an ox is a great strategy.

8/25: Seed down in the back.
In the morning I did one last spot spray of any weeds with RU both front and back. Let it dry and then in the afternoon, mixed up 6lbs (2.40 /1k) of my Back Mix (50% Midnight, 25% Bedazzled, 25% Bewitched) with Soil Moist Seed Coat. Then put it down with a broadcast spreader and rolled in with a 1/3-1/2 full lawn roller. Then broadcast sprayed Tenacity at the 4/oz per acre rate. Followed up with 36 lbs of Milo and 6 lbs of a 19-26-6 starter. Finally I hand spread 2.5 bags of TripleStart HydroCover (it didnt flow through my puny spreader) and gave it a good drink.

8/26: Seed down in the front:
Groundhog day from the day before. Mixed up 10 lbs of my Front Mix (50% Bewitched 25% Everglade 25% Mazama). Seed coat, threw down, rolled, tenacity, fert and triple start. I also have some slopes in the front, and was a little lighter on the mulch pellets than I wanted, so I put down 2 bails of EZ Mulch with Tack on the slopes and near any pavement were I thought water might run in the event of a heavy rain. Whatever I had left I just threw on overtop the rest of the lawn, especially where the much pellets were thin.

Set my new Rain Machine to water 4 times a day automajically. Hit it a few extra times on a few really hot days last week.

Here I am 17 days later. I have pretty good germination. Some spots are slower than others, I think were I had heavier sand in my top dressing mix are coming up slower. I was not meticulous about mixing it up, but I am not concerned. There is grass coming up there, just slower than other places. I went and threw a little bit of peat/compost mix down in those places last weekend to help keep it moist and give it a little OM. Here is a shot of the back yard yesterday. It looks better in person, I think.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

When I got home from work today, I put down a bag of Disease Ex as a preventative measure with all the rain lately.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

it's looking good. My seed down day was 8/25. My growth looks similar to yours. We just have to be patient with the KBG. I agree with you about it looking better in person. There are some spots in my reno, that are coming in great.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Mrotatori said:


> it's looking good. My seed down day was 8/25. My growth looks similar to yours. We just have to be patient with the KBG. I agree with you about it looking better in person. There are some spots in my reno, that are coming in great.


Thanks. Yea, parts almost look dry in the picture. I assure you they are not... we got and inch and a half of rain in the 36 hours proceeding that photo. I will post more pictures later in the week when the rain takes a break.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Back Yard Day 19. We got a lot of rain over the past few days so some of the younger grass is a bit beaten down. Hope all the rain makes it pop soon.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Applied first feeding. Used Screamin Green @ 0.25 /k. Will repeat next week and then switch to urea.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I took advantage of a work from home/snow day today and did an experiment with "Snow Seeding" in the remaining thin spots from my reno. Will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

How did it look at the end of 2019?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

@kds I don't have any images from the end of 2019, but here is from early summer 2019.


----------

